# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  وفاة الفنانة المصرية زيزي مصطفى اثر  نوبة قلبية

## Sad Story

اعلنت اسرة الفنانة زيزي مصطفى صباح اليوم الاربعاء وفاتها ليلة امس اثر اصابتها بنوبة قلبية عن عمر يناهز 63 عاما بعد ان شاركت في اكثر من ثلاثين فيلما وعشرات المسلسلات التلفزيونية.رحلت الفنانة زيزي مصطفى نصر المولودة في العاصمة المصرية عام 1945 من عائلة مهتمة بالفن والموسيقى قبل الانتهاء من تصوير دورها في الجزء الثاني من مسلسل "راجل وست ستات" .بدأت زيزي مصطفي منذ طفولتها العمل في الاذاعة الى ان قدمها المخرج المصري الراحل صلاح ابو سيف في اول افلامها السينمائية في فيلم "بين السماء والارض" عام 1959.لعبت اهم دور لها على الشاشة في فيلم "البوسطجي" مع الفنان الراحل شكري سرحان عام 1968 اضافة الى ادوار متميزة في "المتمردون"، "المراهقات"، "مذكرات تلميذة"، "سيد درويش"، "زائر الفجر"، "الحريف" و"زوجة رجل مهم".ومن المسلسلات التلفزيونية التي شاركت في تقديمها على الشاشة الصغيرة "ريا وسكينة"، "ليالي الحلمية"، "احلام الفتى الطائر"، "يوميات رجل معاصر"، "سكة الهلالي" واخيرا "راجل و6 ستات" و"عفريت القرش".وسيشيع جثمانها بعد ظهر اليوم في القاهرة حيث ستدفن في مدافن عائلتها.


[rmade]http://www.6arab.net/images/pics/7351-080214-065205.jpg[/rmade]

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يرحمها ويغفرلها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

عاد والله صغيرة بعدها......الله يرحمها ويغفرلها....مش هاي ام منة شلبي ...لو اعرف رقم تلفونها كان عزيتها ...

----------


## Paradise

الفنانة زيزي مصطفى توفت يوم الثلاثاء في 12/2/2008 
وتم تشييع جنازتها الاربعاء في 13/2/2008 
يعني ما توفت اول امس

----------


## saousana

مشكورة بارديس على التوضيح 
انا لسه كنت بدي احكي انها ماتت من قبل هيك 
المهم الله يرحمها ويغفرلها

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_عاد والله صغيرة بعدها......الله يرحمها ويغفرلها....مش هاي ام منة شلبي ...لو اعرف رقم تلفونها كان عزيتها ..._ 

لأ هاي مو امها لمنة 
امها الراقصة المعتزلة زيزي مصطفى 
وها صورتها

----------

